
Students discover bacteria that ingest ocean plastic and excrete water - EGreg
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2019/05/students-invent-bacteria-that-eat.html
======
beautifulfreak
Fast Company has more details: _They aim to start field-testing this summer,
hopefully in China, and to finalize a commercially viable process within two
years. Wang hopes to remove about nine grams of plastic per liter of bacteria.
She estimates that each 150,000 liter container of bacteria will cost about
$20,000._

[https://www.fastcompany.com/3059629/these-students-are-
devel...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3059629/these-students-are-developing-
bacteria-that-eats-our-plastic-pollution)

------
krasicki
Called out as a Hoax on Facebook.

